# FEBRUARY POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Mar 3, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for FEBRUARY POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## doenoe (Mar 3, 2008)

oh wow, some great images again. Looks like its getting harder to vote every month. Good luck everyone


----------



## kundalini (Mar 3, 2008)

If was a difficult decision, but I made one.  Really good choices this month.


----------



## Battou (Mar 4, 2008)

Vote cast....couple hours ago but anywho :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

I just voted ... no, not for myself 

Too bad, I am already falling behind! *shock*


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Poo, I'll be surprised if I even get _one_ vote. *sigh

Oh well, this month I have some more photos hidden up my sleeve. :er:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 5, 2008)

bloody hell, there are 25 votes already!


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow I got a vote!

I'm pretty much happy for life now.. haha


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 8, 2008)

more votes we need!


----------



## jasonkt (Mar 8, 2008)

really great work!  I'd like to say it was a tough choice, just like everyone else likes to say.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2008)

it still shocks me that this gets so few votes each month


----------



## Spidy (Mar 16, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> it still shocks me that this gets so few votes each month


 
It would probably help if the voting was announced on the front page. There are probably a lot of people who don't even check these threads out, therefore they are missed by many.


----------



## Battou (Mar 17, 2008)

Can I vote again......


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 17, 2008)

Very hard to pick just one!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess I didn't win then


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 2, 2008)

The time to vote must be quickly running out. C'mon people, pick your fave!


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd vote except for two things. 
1. I can't see the photos
2. The footer says. You may not vote on this poll.

I guess I'm not wanted here.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2008)

Audiobomber, the pics can be seen here.

And I think the rule is that you have to have 25 posts before you're eligible to vote.  So go and post some more!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 4, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I guess I didn't win then


 
I didn't, either, Andy, but hey: a) I got a nomination (which already is enormous for me) and b) I got *4* votes (which goes far beyond enormous!!!). 

See, this is the good thing about always taking just mediocre photos: you are happy with only little! Once you rise up into the photography Olymp, where you are among those whose every photo is a winner, you might feel "not winning" more acutely    .


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Audiobomber, the pics can be seen here.
> 
> And I think the rule is that you have to have 25 posts before you're eligible to vote. So go and post some more!


 
Thanks Antarctican, I'll do that.


----------

